# Oooooh, scary!



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMxPA7jvohs
I heard this was censored. It was (I think) some bit of a movie or series for kids. I won't spoil anything, but it just freaks out of anyone.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 31, 2009)

THIS WAS ONE OF MY MOST FAVORITE MOVIES WHEN I WAS A KID!!!!!!!!!!!!
*EXPLODES*


----------



## Ziff (Aug 31, 2009)

i saw this... can someone give me a link to the whole movie? I want to watch it


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the distorted voice.  Sorry, never heard of it before. I'd love to see it, though.


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm seeing that video all over the place now. Nobody listened to me when I told them to watch it 2 years ago.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 1, 2009)

The fact that the "angel" acts like God on the clay people is just scary.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

That was kinda creepy.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2009)

> Oooooh, scary!


Not at all.

Bunch of pussies.


----------

